# Schlumberger Eclipse Petrel



## راشد البلوشي (11 فبراير 2010)

hey guys here is schlumberger eclipse and petrel software in various versions
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180089.html


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## لمهندسة (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## morsy2010 (14 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 مارس 2010)

اشكرك جدا على البرنامج الممتاز


----------



## el3abd (26 مارس 2010)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## khaled elwezri (22 أبريل 2010)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood thanks alot


----------



## batruna (8 يوليو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## safa aldin (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## Abdulatif Ahmed (19 يوليو 2011)

اخواني الكرام 
سلام الله عليك 
ارجوا مساعدتكم اريد petrel 2010v
هل بامكانكم مساعدتي
احتاج الـــlicene فقط 
ارجوا ردكم
[email protected]


----------



## ghanou75 (9 مايو 2012)

ارجوا مساعدتكم اريد Eclipse 2010 detaoled courses


----------

